# Traveling to Sydney



## JasperM5 (Sep 7, 2015)

I am planning to travel to Sydney in by the end of the year, so would like to know what are the best things to do there? Can anyone who have prior experience share?


----------



## tomsjohn2015 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Jasper,

I use to be there regularly and there are lots of things to do and places to visit. The main attractions of are Harbour Bridge, Opera House, Bondi Beach, Torango zoo etc. 

As the place is surrounded by water, cruising will be a best option, you can opt for cruises with different providers like, Captain cook, Australian cruise group, Vagabond cruises etc.

But I am not able to explain more without knowing your interest. Kindly share your interests and I can guide you more.

Thanks and regards,
Tom John


----------



## dves90 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi mate,

I live in Sydney. There's plenty to do and it just depends on what you're into.

Major landmarks in the city include the Opera House, Harbour Bridge, the Rocks, Darling Harbour, Toronga Zoo, Centre Point Tower. You can go to Newtown and Surry Hills, considered to be Sydney's hip neighbourhoods.

Beaches include Bondi, Manly, Shelly Beach, Bronte, Coogee, Gordon's Bay, Milk Beach, Cronulla Beach- the list is endless really.

You should definitely do some road trips to the following destinations. Blue Moutains National Park (you can stay overnight), Belmore Falls (day trip), Hunter Valley (stay overnight), Royal National Park (this one's in Sydney), Wollongong.

Use this Australia Trip Planner to get some more ideas


----------



## davidhudson (Jan 2, 2017)

Find a lot of new encounters around each side of Sydney, close to the CBD. Reveal nearby restaurants in the inward city, deals at end of the week markets or the most recent mixed drink in a cool neighborhood bar. 

Investigate the excellent conduits of Sydney on board one of the numerous Sydney Ferry benefits on offer.The dynamite setting of Sydney Harbor is difficult to beat, and there are numerous approaches to investigate this zone overflowing with normal magnificence. Individuals love to procession around Australia! 

All things considered, who doesn't prefer to witness a colorful escape, finished up with the beautiful excellence of Australia! 

Caravan-equipped adventures are something that won't simply loosen up you, however will likewise give you a chance to find the spots at grass roots level!"Australia Wide Annexes" offers an on location fitting administration in all areas all through Australia.They also offer a DIY benefit.


----------



## ChizLea (Jan 25, 2017)

There are so many things to see and do in Sydney, the main things being;
- Climb the Harbour Bridge
- Chill out at Circular Quay
- Tour of the Opera House
- Bronte to Bondi Walk
- Manly Beach
- Sydney Tower (you can have a buffet dinner at the top if you prefer)
- Pub Tour (I recommend Dave's Pub Tours)
- The Rocks

Outside of city you should vist
- The Blue Mountains
- The Northern Beached (Trying tour company Flamin' Galah Tours)

Enjoy your visit!


----------



## Alice8 (Mar 28, 2017)

You shouldn't miss the convicts barracks museum. It's an amazing slice of history that tells you everything about the convicts who were sent to Sydney from Europe. The guide was great!


----------



## Michael_toodooloo (Jul 16, 2017)

All good suggestions. A few of my favourites:

The *Bradley's Head to Chowder Bay Walk* is one of my favourites. The bush track guides you among spectacular harbour views. You can watch the boats glide by from Bradleys Head Amphitheatre or explore the Military Relics. From there, follow the track into the bush. Lots of wildlife, native trees and a little waterfall along the way. You can stop by the *Athol Hall Cafe*, which is a great place for morning or afternoon tea. The building is more than 150 years old and is surrounded by quiet picnic grounds. Going on you can enjoy wide views across the Harbour, including South Head, Rose Bay, Shark Island and Bradleys Head.

*Palm Beach* is about a 60 minute drive from the CBD, so not many tourists get out there, but it is definitely worth a visit. A lot of people know that it's the place where they film the Aussie TV series Home & Away, but (thankfully) there is a lot more to Palm beach. Among the ritzy mansions, you can enjoy beautiful beaches, the Barrenjoey Lighthouse and lightkeeper's cottages (amazing views), easy walking tracks, a really interesting market every 4th Sunday of the month and fantastic restaurants. The Bible Gardens is a quiet, contemplative, garden consisting of biblical plants, set among spectacular views.

Sydney's iconic *Bondi Beach* has something for everyone - surf and sand, glitzy bars and cafes, markets, boutique street stalls, scenic running tracks and shopping for a range of budgets. Suitable for those looking to visit one of Sydney's most famous suburbs and enjoy beaches with lots of atmosphere and possibly, crowds. Although busy, it still has a lot of charm and is well worth a visit. North Bondi in particular is the best place to swim and if you go mid-week you'll be able to appreciate Bondi for all it's really worth. The Bondi Beach to Coogee beach coastal walk is highly recommended.

Sydney is a melting pot of cultures from all around the world. You have to venture to outer suburbs to see this exciting side of Sydney. Celebrated for being Sydney's 'little Saigon', *Cabramatta* is home to Australia's largest Vietnamese community and as a result, its streets are lined with traditional Vietnamese eateries, Asian grocers, specialty shops and markets. Definitely worth a visit to wander around and grab a tasty (and affordable) meal.

As mentioned, you should check out Sydney's inner-city suburbs, such as Padington, Darlinghurts, Surry Hills, etc. Known as Sydney's hippest inner city suburb, *Surry Hills *was once the domain of art students, struggling musicians and aspiring fashion designers. Sydney's best art institute is located nearby and the area's countless pubs are considered to be some of Sydney's best live music venues. Locals now comprise a real mix of people from all walks of life, which is reflected in the array of top quality Indian and Lebanese restaurants and the abundance of shops, cafés, bars and galleries, making it a great place to eat or even to visit a grocery store to pick up some Indian spices, or cheap Bollywood CDs or DVDs! One of my favorite vegetarian restaurants, Maya's is located there.

I could go on and on and on....there is so much to do in Sydney. The best way to see it all is with a local! My company, toodooloo, offers local drivers and guides at very affordable rates to driver visitors around and show them the real authentic local side of Sydney. If you like, look us up online before you come.

Have a great time in Sydney.


----------

